# Smoked Scallops



## capatin awesome (Dec 23, 2017)

So, I always forget to do this, but dammit, I'm gonna give it a shot today.
I apologize for the shottiness of my final presentation pic.  I've been thinking about these bad boys for two days, so I kinda rushed through at the end to "get em while they're hot"

Started out with a pound and a half of large fresh scallops. I have to add that you'll notice the side items, Italian sausage stuffed mushroom caps and bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos.  If you've never been to a Mariano's grocery store, (it was my first time), you can't just leave there with just one item.  Holy smokes!!!

Anyway, so far as the scallops go, I started by rinsing and drying them.  Lightly sea salting and a dash of lemon pepper.  Heated the MES up to 200 and smoked with alder for about 25-30 min.  Pulled them out, and finished them off in the cast iron skillet for a couple of minutes each side.  

My sauce left a bit to be desired.  Butter, orange and lemon juice, garlic.  Tasted great, but would have liked it to be a bit thicker.  

All in all they were awesome, but with a better sauce they would have been phenominal.  the half hour of smoke was just about right.  It wasn't overpowering, but it was there.  The wife even loved them, and she tends to "complain" about oversmoking.    

It was a great day, except, like I said, going to a Mariano's, I over bought, therefore, I over ate.  LOL.

Have a great Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2017)

God! Those look good.  Do I see a stuffed mushroom over on the right side?   Was it smoked as well?


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 23, 2017)

Great smoke!  "Point"

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

Those look fantastic!
Something I have wanted to do forever, but just never got around to it!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## capatin awesome (Dec 24, 2017)

cmayna said:


> God! Those look good.  Do I see a stuffed mushroom over on the right side?   Was it smoked as well?


In hindsight, I didn't smoke the shrooms.  And I probably could have thrown those jalapenos in there for a bit as well.  Oh well, next time


----------



## capatin awesome (Dec 24, 2017)

Since  we get to fly solo for the first time on Christmas day, we have a couple of ribeyes for the grill and some lobster tails we're gonna try on the smoker.  I'm actually getting excited about Christmas


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice and good lookin fair size scallops .. point to you


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2017)

CA, Those scallops look excellent ,nice smoke !


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh yeah, those scallops look delicious.
Nice, ya made the Carousel.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 27, 2017)

Dang it man! Shellfish are my favorite and those look perfect! So jealous! Congrats on the carousel.


----------

